

Meditation for hackers: ToorCamp '09 - Sai Emrys (saizai) - ascuttlefish
http://s3.amazonaws.com/saizai-public/Sai%20Emrys%20-%20Meditation%20for%20hackers%20-%20all-point%20techniques.pdf

======
ascuttlefish
Also by Sai Emrys (<http://saizai.com/>):

Meditation for Hackers: All-point techniques ([http://s3.amazonaws.com/saizai-
public/Sai%20Emrys%20-%20Medi...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/saizai-
public/Sai%20Emrys%20-%20Meditation%20for%20hackers%20-%20all-
point%20techniques.pdf))

